

Show HN: Launched New Travel Research Site, Thanks to HN Advice - ry0ohki
http://www.tripzard.com

======
ry0ohki
See original thread here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2250103> . Went
from my MVP to launched product in about 4 months. I'm at Disrupt this week if
anyone wants to give me feedback. Thanks again HN!

